# Will this offset work



## MadGoat04 (Feb 28, 2009)

Was wondering if this offset would work on my gto.http://http://www.google.com/product_url?q=http://www.oewheelsllc.com/17-Fits-Camaro-Z06-Replica/Single-Wheels/By-Make/Camaro-Firebird-and-Trans-p6895648.html/rid/130798/18&fr=AFq_yyZKP6ZnR5mwuQ_JN-tlAMEOYyC-6bIhwicYYYTqi74cb02rKON54yxdzNeOokJ-8K8QQShFEC6tYrwE0sRCG1giFhPXvDY69h2ztkSwBmmUB7pzBPuaO_d0R_Qr6UZeu3NSCWMDsfXghnHiUOC8EgNM6sWq1ibeh6pk4_kTpGt9Znlvp5tF6R50QVsCDrEF2lUtmjARs-ujkV2dRcWCxYRyXtsYWjJZvz1jmH8dAAAAAAAAAAA&gl=us&hl=en&ei=e8-HTKKZLo6GygXgr9XPBg&sa=title&ved=0CAkQgwgwADgA


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Linky no worky. Just post the width and offset.


----------



## freeze916 (May 3, 2010)

Working link - 17" Fits Camaro Z06 Replica Wheel - Black With a Machined Lip -17x9.5

Wheel is 17x9.5 and has an offset of 54mm.

Looks like a pretty neat looking wheel, I like black wheels on brighter colored goats.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

9.5 in wide @ 54 mm = 7.38 " Back Space.
This would probably work on the rear, but very close to the
shock/control arm. Won't work on the front, will
bind HARD against the strut.
The front BS is 6.47" stock (8 in wide @ 48 mm)
Also the bolt pattern isn't correct: GTO = 120 mm
and Camaro/Vette = 120.65mm
And the center hub bore is slightly larger than the GTO.

Larry


----------

